
Apple rejects the Binding of Isaac: Rebirth b/c of 'violence towards children' - msabalau
http://www.polygon.com/2016/2/7/10930230/the-binding-of-isaac-ios-mobile-rejected-apple
======
msabalau
Apple appears to have great difficulty understanding context in video game
culture, perhaps as a consequence of Steve Jobs distaste for the form. In this
case, they seem unaware that the Binding of Issac is an important, well
regarded indie video game, with a high meta critic score, an average score of
10 out 10 across 38,000 steam review.

Unlike many video games, it is noteworthy for examining serious topics, in the
developers own words: "It touches on aspects of child abuse, gender identity,
infanticide, neglect, suicide, abortion, and how religion might negatively
affect a child, which are topics most games would avoid."

This calls to mind the Ultimate General: Gettysburg incident, where Apple
apparently acted to remove a title because they didn't understand that
wargames use flags to represent opposing factions, and that doing so doesn't
imply endorsement.

It should be noted that just as Apple was quite happy to sell Gone with the
Wind while pulling a war game, they are also happy to take your $12 and sell
you Nabokov's Lolita.

